

Show HN: Carmivore beta testing, everyone's invited. - tzaman
https://beta.carmivore.com/

======
xlance
You have to explain more in-depth what your service does on the frontpage. You
are trying to get people to register, but I want to see a tour first. Give me
atleast some screenshots!

~~~
tzaman
Point taken, thank you, we were so occupied to deploy the application itself
that we forgot all about conveying a clear message of what it is all about.

The main problem we're solving with this application is that developers
sometimes want to outsource parts of their projects (or even bugs), to other
developers, but don't want to go through a time consuming process of finding a
person that is actually capable of providing solutions of high quality.
Carmivore aims to connect developers in real time, and get the stuff done
asap. :)

~~~
fudged71
It's a really interesting idea. It would be great to see how you decided to
implement it!

~~~
tzaman
Well I'm planning a series of blog posts in the near future, but there's so
much going on that we need to focus and take it step by step.

One thing I want to mention, if you want to experience the "core"
functionality. Change your role to 'contractor' then make a task on behalf of
someone, and send them the link :)

------
ahc506
I am already lost by your explanation. Is it that you are providing real time
developers to help, or is it that you are providing developers who can offer
quality work? And if it's the latter, how exactly are you ensuring the quality
of the work without subjecting the users to the arduous process of finding one
via the conventional way?

------
tzaman
A brief explanation: Carmivore is a real-time _outtasking_ application that
will enable developers/bloggers real time help to one another for small tasks.

~~~
girasquid
It would have been helpful if this mentioned that it was Wordpress-focused for
now. I signed up because this sounded useful to me, but I don't have any
Wordpress tasks.

